# Workout plan anyone?



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

I can only go to the gym 1 day on the weekday, saterday and sunday. Could anyone give me a workout thing which will tell me what muscles to work out on those 3 days please. like say bicep tricep chest blah blah on saterday for example.

Thanks


----------



## Oakleyboy (Sep 8, 2010)

If you are limited to 3 days a week, which is fine by the way... try doing this:

Day One: back & Bi's

Day Two: Chest & tri's

Day Three: Shoulders & abs.

For cardio: Try and fit in 20-30 mins before each workout.


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

thanks, what about for legs and traps?


----------



## Oakleyboy (Sep 8, 2010)

This is a good link for quality workouts:

Trap Exercises & Trap Workouts


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i would opt for

Back and Biceps

Chest Shoulders and Triceps

Legs

just my opinion but it covers all bodyparts ..... stick to a big heavy compound movement to start the workout

Back ..... Rows or Deadlift

Chest ..bench press

Legs ...squats

dont get lost on doing loads of endless sets as the workouts will be too long IMO

i know a lot of guys who workout 3 days a week and compete at a good standard


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Oakleyboy said:


> For cardio: Try and fit in 20-30 mins before each workout.


apart from maybe a 5 - 10 minute warm up NEVER do cardio BEFORE weights!!


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Could i do my traps with my leg workout? otherwise my time at the gym would be to short as i do leg press, squats and calf raises.


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

Mon- Rest

Tues- Rest

Wednesday- Rest

Thurs - Back (rows)/Biceps (bicep curls)/Forearm (forearm curls and reverse bicep curls)

Friday- Rest

Sat - chest (bench press and incline press/shoulder (shoulder press)/triceps (tricep pulldowns)

Sun - legs (squats and calf raises)/traps (upright rows and shurgs)


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

this plan sound good?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

wavey said:


> Mon- Rest
> 
> Tues- Rest
> 
> ...


i would leave the forearms out as they are going to get worked doing compounds, and do another exercise for your back. Rows alone is not going to train your back matey. i would also do preacher curls or hammer curls than reverse bicep curls.

Whats your diet like?


----------



## mikeclimb (May 24, 2011)

If I was restricted to 3 days:

The weekday would be a full body workout, working with supersets e.g chest press then straight on to calf raises. This would cut down on the time spent in the gym, hard work but worth it. You could do your whole body in just over an hour.

Sat: chest and back.

Sun: shoulders arms and legs.

Working this way would ensure that you were hitting each muscle group twice per week.

Once is not enough to make significant gains.


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

jonnymc said:


> i would leave the forearms out as they are going to get worked doing compounds, and do another exercise for your back. Rows alone is not going to train your back matey. i would also do preacher curls or hammer curls than reverse bicep curls.
> 
> Whats your diet like?


What other workouts beside rows should i do? and my diet it not really strict.

I have porridge and a banana or apple in the morning, eat a slice of pizza at break, a cheese and ham sandwich at lunch, whey protein after gym, an apple and whatever my parents cook for dinner.

I dont have a clue how many calories or anything i consume :S


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

I would do deadlifting, chin ups and rows for you back, bicep curl and preacher curl.

you diet is pretty poor mate, you need to sort that out asap. Eat 6 smallish meals a day 2.5-3hours apart. Protein, carbs, healthy fats (take a look at my jounral to see what i eat every day, not 100% perfect, but i think its a fairly decent diet).


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

i find deadlifts awkward to do, i look at videos and everything but i always get the feeling im doing something wrong. I'll just stick with chin ups and rows for now.

yeah my diet is a bunch of bollocks lol I'll def look at your journal, i need all the info i can get. Thanks for the help. btw how many times a week do you work out your abs? and what exercises do you recommend to be effective?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

ronnie cutler said:


> apart from maybe a 5 - 10 minute warm up NEVER do cardio BEFORE weights!!


Very true. By all means do 5 - 10 minute warm then 20minutes post workout


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

wavey said:


> Mon- Rest
> 
> Tues- Rest
> 
> ...


sounds good to me although i would do traps with back ...... a short leg workout aint a bad thing as long as its intense ..intensity is the key

i guessing by the lack in variety of exercises you are limited by equipment .....


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> sounds good to me although i would do traps with back ...... a short leg workout aint a bad thing as long as its intense ..intensity is the key
> 
> i guessing by the lack in variety of exercises you are limited by equipment .....


Hmmm alright and yeah my gym is pretty small and during the weekdays, it is PACKED! I can only go between 4-5:30pm in the weekdays due to my under 16 membership and thats the time when all the other under 16's come in. The bench press machine is a popular machine so i usually do bench press, squats and anything else i can do with the bench press machine on the weekend. There is barely any equipment as well which usually causes people to wait for others <- really annoying.

Could i do a 20 min run after my workout for fat loss? Because while i do my weightlifting, my glycogen stores will be used right? Then when i do my 20 minute run, i'll be using my fat store?


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

anyone????


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

wavey said:


> i find deadlifts awkward to do, i look at videos and everything but i always get the feeling im doing something wrong. I'll just stick with chin ups and rows for now.
> 
> yeah my diet is a bunch of bollocks lol I'll def look at your journal, i need all the info i can get. Thanks for the help. btw how many times a week do you work out your abs? and what exercises do you recommend to be effective?


I dont train abs matey, should do but i dont. I am bulking at the min, i should still train them, but just never had time.

If and when i do...... it will probably consist of, crunches and hanging leg raises


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

jonnymc said:


> I dont train abs matey, should do but i dont. I am bulking at the min, i should still train them, but just never had time.
> 
> If and when i do...... it will probably consist of, crunches and hanging leg raises


fair enough mate, i usually do crunches, reverse crunches and planks. That usually kills my stomach after a workout but i still dont see much improvement because of my god damn body fat lol I should really be more strict on my cut, sigh.

yeah and about the cardio after weightlifting, i am right right? and instead of running for 20 minutes after weightlifting, i'm gonna start doing HIIT on the treadmill for 10minutes 3 times a week. I heard that should be enough for fat loss. any input?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

wavey said:


> yeah and about the cardio after weightlifting, i am right right? and instead of running for 20 minutes after weightlifting, i'm gonna start doing HIIT on the treadmill for 10minutes 3 times a week. I heard that should be enough for fat loss. any input?


cardio definately after weights

my only issue with HIIT on a treadmill as opposed to intervals (which is what i am personally do on a treadmill) is with say 1 min run, 30 second walk - is the constant pressing of buttons and changing speed

i've had my cardio key programmed to do 5 minute intervals

and i am gonna ask for a HIIT program also, but to go between speeds so often will take a lot of concentration

HIIT is supposed to be the best weight loss cardio tool

but not many bodybuilders say do HIIT because it will sacrifice muscle too


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

ronnie cutler said:


> cardio definately after weights
> 
> my only issue with HIIT on a treadmill as opposed to intervals (which is what i am personally do on a treadmill) is with say 1 min run, 30 second walk - is the constant pressing of buttons and changing speed
> 
> ...


alright sweet, i'll def be doing that. Would drinking a whey protein shake in between weightlifitng and HIIT be a good idea?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

wavey said:


> Would drinking a whey protein shake in between weightlifitng and HIIT be a good idea?


as i understand it, you should always have your PWO shake within 30 mins of finishing your weights session

so if your added cardio time means that you are gonna miss this vital window then its essential that you have your shake in between weights and cardio

but if you're only gonna do say 10 mins of cardio, then it could wait until after both


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

ahh s**t, shoulders and chest on the same day is so tiring. After doing bench press, i hae no energy for shoulder press and vice versa.

I made adjustments, suggestions?

- Back (rows)/ traps (upright rows and shurgs)/ shoulder (shoulder press)

- chest (bench press and incline press/ Biceps (bicep curls)/ Forearm (forearm curls and reverse bicep curls)

- legs (squats, Leg Extensions and calf raises)/triceps (tricep pull downs, Dumbbell One Arm Triceps Extension)


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

Working your shoulders before you do chest isnt a great idea, itll mean your point of failure will more likely be your delts rather than your pecs, leaving them understimulated. You want your muscle groups for bench press to be recovered to get the most out of one of the big 3 compounds. I would either do my shoulder press immediately after my chest, or do it on the workout the following day.


----------

